# Ebean Not an Entity



## TheBohne (30. Okt 2017)

Hey ihr,
ich probiere mich momentan etwas an Ebean, habe dabei jedoch folgendes Problem:
Führe ich meinen Programmcode als eigenständige Anwendung aus, funktioniert alles wunderbar.
Lasse ich sie jedoch als Plugin in einem Server laufen, können keine Entitys gefunden werden.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Gruß Die Bohne

Folgender Fehler erscheint:

```
javax.persistence.PersistenceException: de.thebohne.ebean.entity.Info is NOT an Entity Bean registered with this server?
        at io.ebeaninternal.server.core.DefaultServer.createQuery(DefaultServer.java:1034) ~[ebean-11.2.3.jar:?]
        at io.ebeaninternal.server.core.DefaultServer.find(DefaultServer.java:990) ~[ebean-11.2.3.jar:?]
        at io.ebean.Finder.query(Finder.java:193) ~[ebean-11.2.3.jar:?]
        at io.ebean.Finder.all(Finder.java:162) ~[ebean-11.2.3.jar:?]
        at de.thebohne.project.BeanProject.onEnable(BeanProject.java:39) ~[?:?]
        at org.bukkit.plugin.java.JavaPlugin.setEnabled(JavaPlugin.java:264) ~[spigot-api-1.12.2-R0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar:?]
        at org.bukkit.plugin.java.JavaPluginLoader.enablePlugin(JavaPluginLoader.java:337) [spigot-api-1.12.2-R0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar:?]
        at org.bukkit.plugin.SimplePluginManager.enablePlugin(SimplePluginManager.java:402) [spigot-api-1.12.2-R0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar:?]
        at org.bukkit.craftbukkit.v1_12_R1.CraftServer.enablePlugin(CraftServer.java:384) [spigot-1.12.2-R0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar:git-Spigot-93e20b3-31d3159]
        at org.bukkit.craftbukkit.v1_12_R1.CraftServer.enablePlugins(CraftServer.java:333) [spigot-1.12.2-R0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar:git-Spigot-93e20b3-31d3159]
        at net.minecraft.server.v1_12_R1.MinecraftServer.t(MinecraftServer.java:422) [spigot-1.12.2-R0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar:git-Spigot-93e20b3-31d3159]
        at net.minecraft.server.v1_12_R1.MinecraftServer.l(MinecraftServer.java:383) [spigot-1.12.2-R0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar:git-Spigot-93e20b3-31d3159]
        at net.minecraft.server.v1_12_R1.MinecraftServer.a(MinecraftServer.java:338) [spigot-1.12.2-R0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar:git-Spigot-93e20b3-31d3159]
        at net.minecraft.server.v1_12_R1.DedicatedServer.init(DedicatedServer.java:272) [spigot-1.12.2-R0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar:git-Spigot-93e20b3-31d3159]
        at net.minecraft.server.v1_12_R1.MinecraftServer.run(MinecraftServer.java:545) [spigot-1.12.2-R0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar:git-Spigot-93e20b3-31d3159]
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745) [?:1.8.0_91]
```

Hier meine properties:

```
datasource.default=db
ebean.search.packages=de.thebohne.ebean.entity
ebean.ddl.generate=true
ebean.ddl.run=true
ebean.migration.run=true
datasource.db.username=***
datasource.db.password=***
datasource.db.databaseUrl=jdbc:mysql://127.0.0.1:3306/***?useSSL=false
datasource.db.databaseDriver=com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
```

Hier ein Entity:

```
package de.thebohne.ebean.entity;

import de.thebohne.ebean.entity.finder.InfoFinder;
import io.ebean.Model;

import javax.persistence.*;

@Entity
public class Info extends Model {

    public static final InfoFinder find = new InfoFinder();

    @Id
    @GeneratedValue
    private int id;
    @Column
    private String message;
    @Column
    private long time;

    public Info(String message, long time) {
        this.message = message;
        this.time = time;
    }

    public int getId() {
        return id;
    }

    public String getMessage() {
        return message;
    }

    public long getTime() {
        return time;
    }
}
```


----------



## TheBohne (3. Nov 2017)

Ich konnte leider keine Lösung finden :/
Es ist jedoch möglich die Position der Entitys zur Laufzeit über die Config anzugeben.
Darüber hat es bei mir dann funktioniert.
http://ebean-orm.github.io/docs/setup/serverconfig


----------

